# Se: the Zen function



## something987 (Jul 20, 2014)

Would you agree?

Being outside yourself, perceiving things as they come to you through your senses, being in the moment...


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Wouldn't that depend on the individual Se users maturity? I think it has high potential for zen but maturity is needed.


----------



## something987 (Jul 20, 2014)

Yeah true, but of all the functions, it is the most "down to earth". I think having any of the other perceiving functions as your dominant or auxiliary functions makes it harder to be in touch with reality as it is, where Se can do it more naturally.


----------



## Fat Bozo (May 24, 2009)

I don't think I'm outside myself.

I don't know what you mean by "the Zen function."


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

I don't see it conscious like what your saying I use it in action. When I am stagnant I use my Ti most. So I don't think I can recognize in literal terms Zen. Not that I never experience it (I do),but its just not conscious state of zen. Either I am using my Se in action. Or my Ti is racing my mind while my body is still. 

?


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Ksilva said:


> Would you agree?
> 
> Being outside yourself, perceiving things as they come to you through your senses, being in the moment...


Meh, try Ne. It's spontaneous and completely free-flowing.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Meh, try Ne. It's spontaneous and completely free-flowing.


So is Se.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

monemi said:


> So is Se.



But Ne is limitless.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

tanstaafl28 said:


> But Ne is limitless.


Oh, I forgot, Ne is actually superpower. Not a cognitive function.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

monemi said:


> Oh, I forgot, Ne is actually superpower. Not a cognitive function.


I always forget that too! :tongue:


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

tanstaafl28 said:


> I always forget that too! :tongue:


How do you forget when you're hanging out in your superhero costume?


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Mine's far sexier than that.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Mine's far sexier than that.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

monemi said:


>



I keep trying, but I seem to be tripping over my dharma.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

tanstaafl28 said:


> I keep trying, but I seem to be tripping over my dharma.


Not dharma. You tied your shoelaces together.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

monemi said:


> Not dharma. You tied your shoelaces together.


We're not allowed shoelaces in the looney bin.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

You mean to say you got so bad they hogtied you? Wow! You really are fucking crazy.


----------



## Stribog (Jul 13, 2012)

This got off-topic FAST. Anyway, I'm not 100% sure that this is Se, but I do have moments where the hugeness of everything, or the beauty of everything, or the thought of this moment only existing right now hits me...emotionally, kind of. It is as if my weak-as-hell Ni gives an occasional high-five to my Se....god damn moments like that are so lovely they feel spiritual (don't I sound like an NF) I value them more then anything because they are so rare and foreign.

I wonder what an Se high-five feels like to an Ni user....


----------



## Tezcatlipoca (Jun 6, 2014)

Yes sort of, but it is also prone to attachment and desire


----------



## februarystars (Aug 22, 2012)

Nosmirc said:


> This got off-topic FAST. Anyway, I'm not 100% sure that this is Se, but I do have moments where the hugeness of everything, or the beauty of everything, or the thought of this moment only existing right now hits me...emotionally, kind of. It is as if my weak-as-hell Ni gives an occasional high-five to my Se....god damn moments like that are so lovely they feel spiritual (don't I sound like an NF) I value them more then anything because they are so rare and foreign.
> 
> I wonder what an Se high-five feels like to an Ni user....


I get this


----------

